

10/10/10 @ 10:10:10 AM+PM: What will you do? - nader
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=112549242137280

======
nader
I wonder if anybody noticed this date and what you will do during that time.
Party?

------
nader
Somebody told me it's binary 42. Even more nerdy :)

